# Dallas Mavericks vs Toronto Raptors



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (38-19) vs Toronto Raptors (25-34)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>

Key Matchup:








vs








</center>

Season Series
Dallas Mavericks 122 Toronto Raptors 113 


1-0

Theos Prediction: Dallas 94 Toronto 88*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dallas can still take this one, even with the absence of Dirk.

Prediction:

*Dallas 96*
*Raptors 88*

Bosh 26/15
Rose 22/5/4

Terry 18/2/8
Howard 23/7/8


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavericks lead 1-0. Mavs lead 10-7 all-time.

Key matchup

Chris Bosh vs. Keith Van Horn: This normally would be Dirk Nowitzki's duty, but it appears unlikely Nowitzki will play. And if he does, he will be less than 100 percent. The Mavericks could use him against Bosh, the former Lincoln star who is now a current NBA star. He has blossomed in his second season, earning a place among the flashy corps of young guns in the league. Bosh has been a workhorse, starting every game, and seems to be getting better as the season wears on. He's their future.

Inside the Raptors

Dialing long distance: They are third in the league in 3-point percentage, canning 38 percent from beyond the arc. They have four players ranking in the top 40 in 3-point accuracy, the only team with that many sharpshooters from outside.

Briefly: They averaged a league-low 85.4 points last season but have upgraded that to 98.9. Only Phoenix has a bigger improvement. ... They are second in the league among teams with fewest turnovers at 13.4 per game.

Inside the Mavericks

Just coincidence, right: Jason Terry has come alive of late, averaging 16.4 points in the last five games after posting a zero against Sacramento. Of course, the Mavericks have gone 1-4 during Terry's revival.

Briefly: The Mavericks have failed to shoot 45 percent in four consecutive games. ... The 69 points they scored Sunday was seven off the franchise low. ... They have not lost at home to the Raptors since Dec. 30, 1999, winning the last four by an average of 15.3 points.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

If Dirk is not going to play then I really can't see us winning against this Raptirs squad. Without Dirk lose 104-96, however with Dirk we will win 103-93. I could really see Bosh having a good outing as he has an inside game and can rebound and while Damp isn't there we won't have much of a chance to stop him. I still say that Nellie should use "The Big Benga" more often because he can't be any worse than Mantis and should at least foul the person and stop the basket beacause Bradley is always giving away 3pt plays.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> If Dirk is not going to play then I really can't see us winning against this Raptirs squad. Without Dirk lose 104-96, however with Dirk we will win 103-93. I could really see Bosh having a good outing as he has an inside game and can rebound and while Damp isn't there we won't have much of a chance to stop him. I still say that Nellie should use "The Big Benga" more often because he can't be any worse than Mantis and should at least foul the person and stop the basket beacause Bradley is always giving away 3pt plays.


Did u see the end of the game beetween hou and dal when mbenga played against yao? mbenga needs to know when its fake shot or not. he got pulterized by yao because he keeps falling for fake shots and when yao is about to dunk it he goes over there and tries to block it again. hes still a rook and still trying to learn. hes not ready...but i would rather take him than bradley.

but, Since we've been losing lately and we've been jinxed lately im going to say that we lost this one. 103-98 TOR. :curse:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Did u see the end of the game beetween hou and dal when mbenga played against yao? mbenga needs to know when its fake shot or not. he got pulterized by yao because he keeps falling for fake shots and when yao is about to dunk it he goes over there and tries to block it again. hes still a rook and still trying to learn. hes not ready...but i would rather take him than bradley.
> 
> but, Since we've been losing lately and we've been jinxed lately im going to say that we lost this one. 103-98 TOR. :curse:


Even so, The Big Benga cant get any better as a bench warmer, while Mantis has been 7 years out of his prime and is terrible at defending anyone but tall people like Yao. We need someone in the middle for a presence and to put a body on people and h would do a better job than mantis. The best person to fill the role as our center is Damp, just hoping like all hell he gets back soon.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 90
Toronto 84


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is one of those games that we should win even without Dirk and Finley.
92-84 Mavs. We have to win. I dont want to see a 20 next to our 38 wins.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas: 98
Toronto: 95


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Just heard that Stack isn't playing tonight either so there really isn't much chance of us winning while we are missin 4 of our top 6, damn these injuries suck.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow I'm glad the Mavs are proving me wrong here, up 57-53 at the half and JHo, Quis, Al and KVh are all making contributions. Al already has blocked 3 of Bosh's shots and has got 8 rebounds and he didn't even start.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's no such thing as a must win in February, but we *have* to have this one. I think we'll put together a nice team effort without Dirk and Finley. It helps that the Raptors aren't the best team around, too.

Mavericks 98-91


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

um..the game already took place. The Mavs won 113-105.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Have to admit that VanHorn steped up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

just wow you guys completly shut down bosh, kudos on the win


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KidCanada101 said:


> um..the game already took place. The Mavs won 113-105.


 I haven't been on all day. That was my "analysis" anyway. So I might as well've posted it.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm very impressed with the win tonight considering they were without Dirk, Fin, Stack, and Damp! I think the younger players on the team (Quis, Howard,) and KVH knew they had to play well and that it was their time to shine as the star caliber players were all out!...very impressed, props to the team!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yahoo Game Story 



> Marquis Daniels had a season-high 32 points and Jason Terry added 23 to help the Dallas Mavericks beat the Toronto Raptors 113-105 on Monday night without top scorer and rebounder Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> Nowitzki, averaging 26.9 points and 10.1 rebounds, missed his second straight game because of a bruised left knee.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> I'm very impressed with the win tonight considering they were without Dirk, Fin, Stack, and Damp! I think the younger players on the team (Quis, Howard,) and KVH knew they had to play well and that it was their time to shine as the star caliber players were all out!...very impressed, props to the team!!!!! :banana:


Ditto (due 2 lazyness)


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Ditto (due 2 lazyness)


Same. Same reason.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This game proved that the Mavs can win without their top guns. All that is needed is giving the right players the right minutes. FINALLY, Nellie plays Quis more minutes than KVH. Will he ever learn that the more minutes he plays the better he is?! Alan Hernderon played very well and gave them the rebounding toughness they've been lacking. Good solid win.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> This game proved that the Mavs can win without their top guns. All that is needed is giving the right players the right minutes. FINALLY, Nellie plays Quis more minutes than KVH. Will he ever learn that the more minutes he plays the better he is?! Alan Hernderon played very well and gave them the rebounding toughness they've been lacking. Good solid win.


That was a great win. And Quis does need to play more minutes than KVH. But I don't think it is always as simple as giving the right people the correct number of minutes. It's easy to point out Quis and say he should play most of the minutes but take a look at the Houston game where he went 5-16 from the floor and had zero assists in 29 minutes. I don't think that playing him more minutes that night was going to be good for the team. With Stackhouse out again for probably a couple more weeks I think Marquis should most of his minutes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im proud that the Mavs shared the ball throughout the game. Everyone made a contribution. I think this is how we should when Dirk is injured.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great game by Quis. What he needs to work on his decision and his shooting. He misses tooooo many easy shots. But he was the player of the game. Hopefully the people that questioned his role on this team is now quiet.


----------

